# just bought a new chainsaw



## leeds (Jan 12, 2012)

looking to buy a cheap chainsaw,came across a YARD DOG at grossmans,for $150 decided to take a chance,after 40 min with my arms hanging out of my sockets it started!.ate everything i could feed it,22 inch tree trunks no problem,this is not a HV or a STL but neither is the price,great bang for the buck for the average homeowner


----------



## Jags (Jan 12, 2012)

Unfamiliar with "Yard Dog".  Got a pic??  My first 5 yrs of cutting for home heat was done with a purchased used, Homey 240 with an 18" bar.  Obviously nobody told the saw it was a piece of junk, cuz its still runs if I choose to pull on the cord.

I did move to a pro saw for all of the obvious reasons, but that doesn't mean the other ones won't cut wood.


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 12, 2012)

Next time take off the air cleaner and prime it with mixed fuel. Must have sat awhile and carb got dry and sticky.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 12, 2012)

The Yard Dog is a 45cc version of my Chusky, colored green. Same saw as the Blue Max.


----------



## jdinspector (Jan 12, 2012)

You're right, it's not a HV or Stihl, and neither is the price. However, I just bought a new stihl ms 180 for only about $70 more than you paid. I could have downgraded and gotten a ms 170 for only $30 more than you paid.

Not to rub it in, but mine was started at the shop to give it a "once over", then started on the second pull when I got it home. I am convinced that buying at a shop is the way to go. Good service, answers from KNOWLEDGABLE people are readily available.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 12, 2012)

jdinspector said:
			
		

> You're right, it's not a HV or Stihl, and neither is the price. However, I just bought a new stihl ms 180 for only about $70 more than you paid. I could have downgraded and gotten a ms 170 for only $30 more than you paid.
> 
> Not to rub it in, but mine was started at the shop to give it a "once over", then started on the second pull when I got it home. I am convinced that buying at a shop is the way to go. Good service, answers from KNOWLEDGABLE people are readily available.



You must not be the guy in Consumer Reports:

"Comments about Stihl MS 180 C-BE:

Purchased a new MS 180 c-be 14 inch. Easy2start, more like won't start. Intellicarb more like flooded carburetor. Ran once quite running one hour after purchase had to return it to the Stihl dealer. Technician said it was flooded. Everyday for one week, same thing. None of the dealer employees could start it either. Only the head technician was able to get it running. Luckily after two of them in one week they refunded my money. I never want to see one of these again. I have worn out a couple of chainsaws in my life time but never had one wear me out."

"Comments about Stihl MS 180 C-BE:

I was very disappointed in the saw. I have had Stihl's and McCullah saws in the past. The broken engine mount replacement exceeds the value of the saw! I would never buy a Stihl again"


 :coolsmirk:


----------



## jdinspector (Jan 12, 2012)

Ha! I would probably be pretty disgusted. Maybe he should have exchanged rather than returned? Mine seems like a good one.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 12, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> jdinspector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, did you know, Stihl chains need less oil than other chains? (Not even for cleaning debris.) Don't ask how much less.

And, they have naturally curly hair. Right.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 12, 2012)

Just curious: is that Consumer Reports online?  I get the print version, but haven't seen any chainsaw reviews.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 12, 2012)

jdinspector said:
			
		

> You're right, it's not a HV or Stihl, and neither is the price. However, I just bought a new stihl ms 180 for only about $70 more than you paid. I could have downgraded and gotten a ms 170 for only $30 more than you paid.
> 
> Not to rub it in, but mine was started at the shop to give it a "once over", then started on the second pull when I got it home. I am convinced that buying at a shop is the way to go. Good service, answers from KNOWLEDGABLE people are readily available.



If you know where to go, you can get a factory refurb Husqvarna 445 for about $220. I'd pass on the "popsicle."


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 12, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Just curious: is that Consumer Reports online?  I get the print version, but haven't seen any chainsaw reviews.



Comments on their website. They say they tested 25 saws but only subscribers have access.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...n-saws/Stihl/p/365__99014242-MS-180-C-BE.html


----------



## jdinspector (Jan 12, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> jdinspector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have a 50cc saw. I wanted something smaller. This one fits the bill- and it's a local brick and mortar dealer.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 12, 2012)

Jesus, man--40 minutes?  I'd have thrown that thing through the store's window I bought it at and moved on.  To me, that's just plain ridiculous.  Unless, of course, we're talkin' hyperbole.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

S


----------



## bioman (Jan 13, 2012)

I would never buy a Stihl againâ€  


        When i go to cut wood i grab one of my stihl saws, ( get er done ) 3 months ago i bought  a makita 6401 better than anything in the world saw from what they say. well now it just takes up space in my shop. maybe it's just what i'm use to. and thats my opinion.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 13, 2012)

I could cut all of my wood with my 45cc Blue Max. I can do it faster with my trusty old 028 which could be had for about the same as a new chinasaw. I paid 100 bucks for my new BlueMax with a 20" bar.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 13, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> You must not be the guy in Consumer Reports:
> 
> "Comments about Stihl MS 180 C-BE:
> 
> ...



I'm sure there are people disappointed with their new Ferarri's too. There are complaints about anything, and with this new-fangled internut thing, word spreads quickly. People are able to post their experiences with products for free and there is no obligation to check facts, investigate failures etc... Anybody could spend 30 minutes yanking a starter rope (with the choke set on full of course) get PO'd and go write a lousy review to vent their frustration.

My guess here is the gentleman writing the review missed the first pop from that MS180 and the Easy2Start saws turn-over faster/more times per pull than a regular version making it that much easier to flood. Seen that plenty of times. I've also seen plenty of dealership personnel (even techs!) that yank on those Easy2Starts like it's an MS880. Uneducated consumer + incompetent dealer personnel = Poor review.


A quick word to the OP, for $150 you could've picked up a Poulan Wild Thing and at least had a saw you can readily get parts for.


----------



## lukem (Jan 13, 2012)

RE: the bad Stihl review.

People flock to the internet to complain about bad purchases, but a much smaller number post about fantastic no trouble purchases.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 13, 2012)

lukem said:
			
		

> RE: the bad Stihl review.
> 
> People flock to the internet to complain about bad purchases, but a much smaller number post about fantastic no trouble purchases.


 +1, after owning stihl products for over 30 years (one bad weed eater) a review like that dont mean sheet to me, will keep buying.


----------



## Kenster (Jan 13, 2012)

People are always more likely to post a review when they've had a negative experience.  Not saying that it didn't happen but it's unlikely that a few negative reviews accurately reflect the overall quality of a product with a many thousands sold. 

When I first got my MS390 I couldn't get it started.  I flooded it.  I was very frustrated.  I came on this forum, asked questions.  Got the hint to listen to the "burp" on the second or third pull,  then flick the switch up a notch and pull again.   Vroooom!  After that point I've never had a problem starting it.  

A little knowledge is a wonderful thing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 13, 2012)

Have to chuckle. The OP's saw wouldn't start because it is Chinese junk and he didn't buy it from a dealer. If a new Sthil or Husky won't start it is because the operator isn't doing it right.  :lol: 

Whatever. I hope the OP enjoys his new saw and gets good service from it.


----------



## Jags (Jan 13, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Have to chuckle. The OP's saw wouldn't start because it is Chinese junk and he didn't buy it from a dealer. If a new Sthil or Husky won't start it is because the operator isn't doing it right.  :lol:
> 
> Whatever. I hope the OP enjoys his new saw and gets good service from it.



"I reject your reality and replace it with my own." - Adam Savage (Myth Busters).


----------



## jdinspector (Jan 13, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Have to chuckle. The OP's saw wouldn't start because it is Chinese junk and he didn't buy it from a dealer. If a new Sthil or Husky won't start it is because the operator isn't doing it right.  :lol:
> 
> Whatever. I hope the OP enjoys his new saw and gets good service from it.



I agree. I didn't mean to sound snide with my first post. I was only pointing out that not all stihl an HV saws are expensive pro models. Good luck with the new saw.


----------



## firebroad (Jan 13, 2012)

Good for you, Leeds!   I bet the next time you rev it up, you won't spend nearly as long.  sounds like a good saw at a good bargain.

I too bought a new saw, I got the Stihl 190-cbe.  It was a learning curve, I will tell you.  One--I am used to using an electric.  Now that I am burning wood for actual heat rather than a weekend fire in the fireplace, I needed something better.  I had several issues:  I have limited use in my left arm (and I'm lefthanded), so I needed something lightweight with a tool-less chain tightener, and relatively easy start.  This critter is not hard to start--it is just DIFFERENT.  You don't yank on it like you would anything else, in fact the directions warn that pulling too hard will tear it up.  My first cold start was awful--I wound up hopping in the car and going up the road to the dealer for another lesson in starting.  Yep, I flooded it, and learned how to clear it properly.  Then a few days later I decided to give it another try, and I get her going at last.  With this saw, you have to give 2-3 pulls on choke, then move to idle, and pull (gently!) till it turns over.  Shouldn't take more than 4-6 pulls, then it slips into idle and you are ready.  Like Leeds,  this little toy goes through wood like butter!  It is perfect for me.  Oh, and it IS easy or bar oil, and doesn't seep as much as my other saw.
Well, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## jlightning (Jan 14, 2012)

I personally own 2 stihls and love them both but always wondered how the other saws compared in durability, price, and customer service. Stihl seems to be at almost all the privately owned shops in the area except for one shop that sells Huskys. I tried a used echo cs-300 for limbing and was disappointed at how it ran and didn't like the style of the limbing saw and took it back to the shop the day after I purchased it and exchanged it for a new ms-180-c and couldn't be happier w/ the shops customer service and knowledge of the products they have on the shelf! I almost purchased the easy start version but the dealer told me i didn't need it and it wasn't worth the extra $$ unless i was having trouble starting standard style saws/pull-cords. If I would have talked to the dealer the first time I went into the shop i would have realized i didn't need a saw w/ controls on the top of the handle, but i was sure that was what i needed....oops. Hindsight is always 20-20!


----------



## leeds (Jan 14, 2012)

just to clear up a few things,i am not trying to compare mine with everyone else,just giving a review,yes, i thought it might be chinese junk and as for 40 min to start....it was new out of the box,so far so good and this thing is as easy to start compared to a makita i rented from HD,came with 14 & 20 in blades and for $150 ..............happy camper


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 15, 2012)

jlightning said:
			
		

> I personally own 2 stihls and love them both but always wondered how the other saws compared in durability, price, and customer service. Stihl seems to be at almost all the privately owned shops in the area except for one shop that sells Huskys. I tried a used echo cs-300 for limbing and was disappointed at how it ran and didn't like the style of the limbing saw and took it back to the shop the day after I purchased it and exchanged it for a new ms-180-c and couldn't be happier w/ the shops customer service and knowledge of the products they have on the shelf! I almost purchased the easy start version but the dealer told me i didn't need it and it wasn't worth the extra $$ unless i was having trouble starting standard style saws/pull-cords. If I would have talked to the dealer the first time I went into the shop i would have realized i didn't need a saw w/ controls on the top of the handle, but i was sure that was what i needed....oops. Hindsight is always 20-20!



Stihl has made a commitment to NEVER place their product in a box store.  That means something to every independent dealer out there.  It sucks to watch a box store sell the same product you do, list it for the same "list price" since they are contractually obligated to do so, and then at the bottom of the ad offer "10% off with 0% financing for 36 months!" or similar.  Then the manufacturer that sells that product to you and the box store shrugs and says there's nothing they can do to help you compete with that price.  The average American consumer still doesn't care enough about service to think twice about where they purchase and continues to obsess over how much they paid.  Then they get angry when the service they need after the sale is "sub-par" or it's a "hassle" to have to take the item to a service facility for warranty work.

In my perfect world, buying anything you might need service/parts for from a box-store should be a one-time experience.  You purchase, realize you need service, locate a dealer for said service, and realize that this is where you should have gone in the first place.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 15, 2012)

I just don't see the difference in buying a saw at a big box vs. buying one of those Sthil saws adorning the walls of every ACE Hardware store in my area. There isn't a soul in the ACE store that has a clue about the saws, much less anybody there to do service on them. But yet they are listed as "Full line sales and service dealers".

And ACE Reward Points and the $50 off for applying for an ACE Visa card can be used to buy the saws.

May not be sold at "big box" stores but they are sold at "bigger than your average box" stores.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 16, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I just don't see the difference in buying a saw at a big box vs. buying one of those Sthil saws adorning the walls of every ACE Hardware store in my area. There isn't a soul in the ACE store that has a clue about the saws, much less anybody there to do service on them. But yet they are listed as "Full line sales and service dealers".
> 
> And ACE Reward Points and the $50 off for applying for an ACE Visa card can be used to buy the saws.
> 
> May not be sold at "big box" stores but they are sold at "bigger than your average box" stores.



If you find that to be the truth, then I'm sure Stihl would be very interested to know about it.  It's a requirement that _somebody_ be within the dealers employ that services the product they sell.  Finding that person may be the trick tho ;-)
ALL Stihl dealers must have a service dept of some kind, even the hardware stores.  

One big difference in buying a Stihl is that all Stihl products are _supposed_ to be ran/tuned before handing them off to the customer.  BB, you yourself admit that your Chusky saw didn't come out of the box ready to go.   To someone such as yourself, who has the necessary skills and tools to make the adjustments, it's no big deal but to the _average_ person, having to re-tune a brand new product is unacceptable.

_On that note I'd be interested to hear just how many people received their Stihl un-prepped or worse, in the original box._

As for the the less than knowledgable associates, well, they're only hurting their own business.  I think that Stihl could be a little bit pickier whom they give dealerships to but selling through the local ACE hardware store is far less of a sin than a Home Depot/Lowes IMO. 

Vote with your wallet as to where you should be buying equipment and may the best business model win.


----------



## Todd67 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm shopping around for a new 18" or 20" chainsaw for harvesting firewood on my 15 acres.  I have no preference for any particular brand, but I expect to get the most quality and reliability for my money.  I have a 14" husky (don't even remember what model it is) that might be 7 or 8 years old that I've used for light duty cutting, but it leaks oil all over the garage floor in between uses, and the chain comes loose quite often.  Is this a problem with most other chainsaws?  Like some of you have mentioned on here already, it's hard to judge a saw by reading all of these reviews.  I've been reading reviews for 2 months now and I don't feel any closer to making a decision on a particular saw.  I've been considering something along the lines of the husky 455 20" saw or the poulan pro 20" saw.  I need a saw that can tackle my big old maple and ash trees without breaking.  A stihl might be out of my budget, but I haven't ruled them out yet.

Any recommendations?  Thanks!


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 11, 2012)

Stihl ms 290 & the husky 455 rancher are comparable saws in price & durability. Both are very good homeowner grade saws with a long track record of reliability. Both are heavy for the power they make, but will cut circles around the Poulan. Either are repairable with good parts availability etc. If this is the type of saw you're looking for, I would suggest choosing the brand that has the best dealer support in your area. If you want to step up to a pro grade saw, post back & get ready to do some reading of opinions from the guys that use them regularly. A C


----------



## onetracker (Aug 11, 2012)

i love my little 180. sometimes i'll carve a turkey with it. starts like every stihl saw i've ever used. 3-4 pulls on full choke and 1-2 pulls on 1/2 choke. every time like clockwork. the ezstart is a little wierd but now i'm used to it. huskys with a priming bulb burp a little sooner. old poulan starts like the husky. i let the poulan sit for two years in my nephew's storage locker with gas in it (don't ask...long story) and it started on the 2nd pull. good luck with your saw. all that matters is that it cuts wood safely and reliably and that you are warm.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 12, 2012)

onetracker said:


> i love my little 180. sometimes i'll carve a turkey with it. starts like every stihl saw i've ever used. 3-4 pulls on full choke and 1-2 pulls on 1/2 choke. every time like clockwork. the ezstart is a little wierd but now i'm used to it. huskys with a priming bulb burp a little sooner. old poulan starts like the husky. i let the poulan sit for two years in my nephew's storage locker with gas in it (don't ask...long story) and it started on the 2nd pull. good luck with your saw. all that matters is that it cuts wood safely and reliably and that you are warm.


 

Poulan's made before the mid 1990's are built much better  than the consumer crapola sold today at Home Depot,WalMart,Lowes etc.They dont  make any bigger than 50cc now.The older ones all had chrome plated bores for longer life & some mid sized ones had twin thin piston rings for more RPM's.


----------



## Todd67 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I have plenty to sort through in the next couple of weeks. The only professional grade saw I was considering was the 70.7cc Husky 365 with a 20" bar (around $620), which is about 15cc bigger than the MS 290 and the Husky 455. Just thinking the extra power would get me through some of those very large, stubborn maples. But again, the jury is still out. There are several Stihl dealers in the area, but not sure how many service centers there are for Husky. So it might end up being the MS 290 for the customer service aspect.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2012)

Todd67 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys. I have plenty to sort through in the next couple of weeks. The only professional grade saw I was considering was the 70.7cc Husky 365 with a 20" bar (around $620), which is about 15cc bigger than the MS 290 and the Husky 455. Just thinking the extra power would get me through some of those very large, stubborn maples. But again, the jury is still out. There are several Stihl dealers in the area, but not sure how many service centers there are for Husky. So it might end up being the MS 290 for the customer service aspect.


 
Whoa, Whoa, WHOA! $600 beans will buy a lot more saw than a MS 290.........  Step right over here and let me show you this MS392, and if that doesn't tickle your fancy then there is always the MS362, nobody ever regrets going for a pro grade saw......


Check this link out too. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-441.88854/


----------



## Todd67 (Aug 12, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Whoa, Whoa, WHOA! $600 beans will buy a lot more saw than a MS 290......... Step right over here and let me show you this MS392, and if that doesn't tickle your fancy then there is always the MS362, nobody ever regrets going for a pro grade saw......
> 
> 
> Check this link out too.
> ...


 
Thanks for the recommendation... and the link. Great thread!  Many years ago I played guitar, but never outside of my own house, and never in front of a crowd. But that never stopped me from wanting a top quality guitar because of it's playability, sound and feel. My son now has that guitar


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 12, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Whoa, Whoa, WHOA! $600 beans will buy a lot more saw than a MS 290......... Step right over here and let me show you this MS392, and if that doesn't tickle your fancy then there is always the MS362, nobody ever regrets going for a pro grade saw......
> 
> 
> Check this link out too.
> ...


+ 1 to that. If you spend $ 600.00 now you will not regret it later. Husky or Stihl. Hey MM that would just about buy a 441 wouldn't it?


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2012)

Todd67 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation... and the link. Great thread! Many years ago I played guitar, but never outside of my own house, and never in front of a crowd. But that never stopped me from wanting a top quality guitar because of it's playability, sound and feel. My son now has that guitar


 
Now you're gettin' the idea.... 

While $600 will put a good dent in it, it won't quite get a 441 in your truck. $949 (list) for the non M-tronic version wearing a 20" Bar.

Now that MS392, ... er ... 391 rather , comes in at $560 and the MS362 at $700.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 13, 2012)

Todd67 said:


> I'm shopping around for a new 18" or 20" chainsaw for harvesting firewood on my 15 acres. I have no preference for any particular brand, but I expect to get the most quality and reliability for my money. I have a 14" husky (don't even remember what model it is) that might be 7 or 8 years old that I've used for light duty cutting, but it leaks oil all over the garage floor in between uses, and the chain comes loose quite often. Is this a problem with most other chainsaws? Like some of you have mentioned on here already, it's hard to judge a saw by reading all of these reviews. I've been reading reviews for 2 months now and I don't feel any closer to making a decision on a particular saw. I've been considering something along the lines of the husky 455 20" saw or the poulan pro 20" saw. I need a saw that can tackle my big old maple and ash trees without breaking. A stihl might be out of my budget, but I haven't ruled them out yet.
> 
> Any recommendations? Thanks!


 
I was recently looking at the Rancher 455. Lots of complaints about chains coming off and hard starting (cold or hot). I ended up with the Redmax G5300, but a Husky 353 would be comparable. Spend the extra money, avoid a consumer grade saw.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 13, 2012)

MrWhoopee said:


> I was recently looking at the Rancher 455. Lots of complaints about chains coming off and hard starting (cold or hot). I ended up with the Redmax G5300, but a Husky 353 would be comparable. Spend the extra money, avoid a consumer grade saw.


 
Most of the time you will find a glut of those type of complaints about a saw that is heavily marketed to consumers/homeowners.  Often it comes more from the ignorance of proper care and feeding of the machine rather than any fault of the machine itself.  455 is a solid unit, I wouldn't rank it with the (modern) Poulans or Homelites on the HD/Lowes shelf.  That said, the previous advice regarding pro grade saws still stands!


----------



## Todd67 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr W, I read some similar reviews on the Husky saw. 

I tend to agree with MM that many times it is operator "Headspace and Timing" that causes a lot of problems.  I'm a research-aholic when it comes to buying a new product like a new saw or anything else that I want to get many years of reliable use out of.  Just when I think I know a little about a particular saw I go back and research all of my options again and again.  I like the IntelliCarb and Ematic lube system on the Stihl saws, but I am more familiar with the Husky saws.  With my budget as it is, it looks like a toss-up between the Husky 455 and the Stihl MS290.  I think I could do the ol' "Inny-Minny-Miney-Mo" thing and be happy with either saw.

My Husky 338XPT was given to me without an owner's manual about 7 years ago, and lucky for me and the saw, I only used it for limbing and small storm cleanup chores around the house that I couldn't cut with my trusty bow saw.  After finally getting around to locating and printing the owner's manual off the Husky web site did I realize that I was the cause of ALL the minor problems I had with that saw.  I had enough knowledge to do basic maintenance but I already have a list of things I'm going to buy for that saw to get it back in tip top shape before I start it up again.

I appreciate all of the tips and insight and will update my signature block with whatever saw I decide on in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> If you find that to be the truth, then I'm sure Stihl would be very interested to know about it. It's a requirement that _somebody_ be within the dealers employ that services the product they sell. Finding that person may be the trick tho ;-)
> ALL Stihl dealers must have a service dept of some kind, even the hardware stores.
> 
> One big difference in buying a Stihl is that all Stihl products are _supposed_ to be ran/tuned before handing them off to the customer. BB, you yourself admit that your Chusky saw didn't come out of the box ready to go. To someone such as yourself, who has the necessary skills and tools to make the adjustments, it's no big deal but to the _average_ person, having to re-tune a brand new product is unacceptable.
> ...


 

For myself its the only way I will buy it. 2 saws have been screwed up just because the 3/8 set-up I wanted was done wrong! So, I do buy mine in a sealed box, and they understand.  Last one they smoked the clutch on an 880 first one was a 260.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 13, 2012)

smokinj said:


> For myself its the only way I will buy it. 2 saws have been screwed up just because the 3/8 set-up I wanted was done wrong! So, I do buy mine in a sealed box, and they understand.  Last one they smoked the clutch on an 880 first one was a 260.


 
How do you screw up a 3/8 setup? Just curious Jay. A C


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> How do you screw up a 3/8 setup? Just curious Jay. A C


 
Have no idea but the same dealer done it 2 times. Seems a 3/8 bar with the wrong sprocket 880 was 404. I have a thread on it when it happened. The clutch was as blue as dipping it in blue die. The 260 war a 325 sprocket with a 3/8 bar and chain. That one didnt blow the clutch but smoked the bottom of the drive links. Either time was I wanting the crap to happen but it took time to explain what they did wrong. Kinda like now. I run these things more than the dealerships has a clue at times. Just want what I want. If its not perfect for what then I I sell it. Dealerships are only as good as the techs, and I would rather buy with it in the sealed box. 880 took 3 weeks to get fix I used it for no more than 60 seconds. 260 was quicker but was a major argument on what they done wrong.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 14, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Have no idea but the same dealer done it 2 times. Seems a 3/8 bar with the wrong sprocket 880 was 404. I have a thread on it when it happened. The clutch was as blue as dipping it in blue die. The 260 war a 325 sprocket with a 3/8 bar and chain. That one didnt blow the clutch but smoked the bottom of the drive links. Either time was I wanting the crap to happen but it took time to explain what they did wrong. Kinda like now. I run these things more than the dealerships has a clue at times. Just want what I want. If its not perfect for what then I I sell it. Dealerships are only as good as the techs, and I would rather buy with it in the sealed box. 880 took 3 weeks to get fix I used it for no more than 60 seconds. 260 was quicker but was a major argument on what they done wrong.


 Any dealership with techs that don't know .325 from 3/8" from .404" ought not be messin' with chainsaws.  Somebody should sit down with an owner and explain what happens when someone cuts off a body part with a saw that you sold them, improperly prepped.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Any dealership with techs that don't know .325 from 3/8" from .404" ought not be messin' with chainsaws. Somebody should sit down with an owner and explain what happens when someone cuts off a body part with a saw that you sold them, improperly prepped.


 

Dont think I didnt.....After the 260 mistake we had another good talk and assured me the 880 would be right. Pretty big dealership to with the whole JD line-up. I set in the owner office with the sales-manger and then the tec. Next Monday they got it back with a smoke clutch!


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 15, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Dont think I didnt.....After the 260 mistake we had another good talk and assured me the 880 would be right. Pretty big dealership to with the whole JD line-up. I set in the owner office with the sales-manger and then the tec. Next Monday they got it back with a smoke clutch!


 Wow... just wow.  That'd be the end of the road for that tech if he worked for me...


----------



## Todd67 (Aug 25, 2012)

I settled on the Husqvarna 562XP AutoTune with a 20" bar.  I was wanting the 24" but it won't be available until the end of September.  I found a good dealer and service center just 3 miles from my house.  It should come in sometime next week, and I can't wait to fire it up and cut some firewood.  Thanks again to all who shared your opinions and experience.


----------



## rkshed (Aug 25, 2012)

leeds said:


> looking to buy a cheap chainsaw,came across a YARD DOG at grossmans,for $150 decided to take a chance,after 40 min with my arms hanging out of my sockets it started!.ate everything i could feed it,22 inch tree trunks no problem,this is not a HV or a STL but neither is the price,great bang for the buck for the average homeowner


 Grossman's is still around?
Where?


----------



## onetracker (Aug 25, 2012)

good luck with the new saw.

never ran one but i hear its a hum-dinger of a saw. every time i hear from people that run them it makes me want to get one just for the fun of it. economics and healthy marriage aside.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 25, 2012)

The starting process for my 359 is critical in order to have successful firings.  Decomp button in.  Full choke and 2nd or 3rd pull gets a burp.  Go to half choke and 1rst or 2nd she's fired.  You may already use this on your 338, but if not, you should be aware of that step by step.


----------

